# Grande Fratello Vip 3: flop di ascolti, travolto dalle fiction Rai



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Dopo il grande successo dello scorso anno, la terza edizione del *Grande Fratello Vip *sta realizzando *ascolti *a dir poco *disastrosi *contro le fiction Rai. Se le prima due puntate sono state travolte dalla fiction con protagonista Luisa Ranieri "La Vita Promessa" su Rai 1, la terza andata in onda ieri ha confermato i bassi ascolti con poco più di 3 milioni di telespettatori ed il 19% di share. A vincere la serata è stata la prima puntata della fiction "*I ******** di Pizzofalcone 2*" con Alessandro Gassmann che ha conquistato 5.587.000 spettatori pari al 25.06% di share.

C'è chi dice che il motivo dell'insuccesso del programma possa essere il cast di concorrenti debole o l'assenza di dinamiche interessanti, oppure entrambe le cose.

*Davide Maggio: GF Vip in daytime su Italia 1 quasi doppiato da Tv2000, che ha mandato in onda il Rosario da Lourdes.*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il grande successo dello scorso anno, la terza edizione *Grande Fratello Vip *sta realizzando *ascolti *a dir poco *disastrosi *contro le fiction Rai. Se le prima due puntate sono state travolte dalla fiction con protagonista Luisa Ranieri "La Vita Promessa" su Rai 1, la terza andata in onda ieri ha confermato i bassi ascolti con poco più di 3 milioni di telespettatori ed il 19% di share. A vincere la serata è stata la prima puntata fiction "*I ******** di Pizzofalcone 2*" con Alessandro Gassmann che ha conquistato 5.587.000 spettatori pari al 25.06% di share.
> 
> C'è chi dice che il motivo dell'insuccesso del programma possa essere il cast di concorrenti debole o l'assenza di dinamiche interessanti, oppure entrambe le cose.


.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2018)

*Davide Maggio: GF Vip in daytime su Italia 1 quasi doppiato da Tv2000, che ha mandato in onda il Rosario da Lourdes.*


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Davide Maggio: GF Vip in daytime su Italia 1 quasi doppiato da Tv2000, che ha mandato in onda il Rosario da Lourdes.*



Ma LOL


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ecco una scena molto significativa della puntata di ieri (l'ho trovata sul web, io ho guardato la Le Pen su Rete 4 e poi ho spento la tv).

Il cantante Ivan Cattaneo ed un certo Elia Fongaro:


----------



## alexxx19 (9 Ottobre 2018)

ma speriamo sia la pietra tombale per questi programmi...


----------



## zlatan (9 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco una scena molto significativa della puntata di ieri (l'ho trovata sul web, io ho guardato la Le Pen su Rete 4 e poi ho spento la tv).
> 
> Il cantante Ivan Cattaneo ed *un certo Elia Fongaro*:



Ecco appunto. E parliamo di VIP??


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il grande successo dello scorso anno, la terza edizione *Grande Fratello Vip *sta realizzando *ascolti *a dir poco *disastrosi *contro le fiction Rai. Se le prima due puntate sono state travolte dalla fiction con protagonista Luisa Ranieri "La Vita Promessa" su Rai 1, la terza andata in onda ieri ha confermato i bassi ascolti con poco più di 3 milioni di telespettatori ed il 19% di share. A vincere la serata è stata la prima puntata fiction "*I ******** di Pizzofalcone 2*" con Alessandro Gassmann che ha conquistato 5.587.000 spettatori pari al 25.06% di share.
> 
> C'è chi dice che il motivo dell'insuccesso del programma possa essere il cast di concorrenti debole o l'assenza di dinamiche interessanti, oppure entrambe le cose.
> 
> *Davide Maggio: GF Vip in daytime su Italia 1 quasi doppiato da Tv2000, che ha mandato in onda il Rosario da Lourdes.*



Ahahahaha che goduria!


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ma seriamente ma chi guarda questa roba ? ma fatevi Netflix o Sky. Questa è porcheria pura.


----------



## sunburn (9 Ottobre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ecco appunto. E parliamo di VIP??



"Elia Fongaro. Il grande e irreprensibile Elia Fongaro"(semi-cit).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Ottobre 2018)

Sempre tardi quando questa feccia verrà eliminata dalle case degli italiani.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il grande successo dello scorso anno, la terza edizione del *Grande Fratello Vip *sta realizzando *ascolti *a dir poco *disastrosi *contro le fiction Rai. Se le prima due puntate sono state travolte dalla fiction con protagonista Luisa Ranieri "La Vita Promessa" su Rai 1, la terza andata in onda ieri ha confermato i bassi ascolti con poco più di 3 milioni di telespettatori ed il 19% di share. A vincere la serata è stata la prima puntata della fiction "*I ******** di Pizzofalcone 2*" con Alessandro Gassmann che ha conquistato 5.587.000 spettatori pari al 25.06% di share.
> 
> C'è chi dice che il motivo dell'insuccesso del programma possa essere il cast di concorrenti debole o l'assenza di dinamiche interessanti, oppure entrambe le cose.
> 
> *Davide Maggio: GF Vip in daytime su Italia 1 quasi doppiato da Tv2000, che ha mandato in onda il Rosario da Lourdes.*



Del grande fratello avrò guardato mezza puntata della prima edizione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il grande successo dello scorso anno, la terza edizione del *Grande Fratello Vip *sta realizzando *ascolti *a dir poco *disastrosi *contro le fiction Rai. Se le prima due puntate sono state travolte dalla fiction con protagonista Luisa Ranieri "La Vita Promessa" su Rai 1, la terza andata in onda ieri ha confermato i bassi ascolti con poco più di 3 milioni di telespettatori ed il 19% di share. A vincere la serata è stata la prima puntata della fiction "*I ******** di Pizzofalcone 2*" con Alessandro Gassmann che ha conquistato 5.587.000 spettatori pari al 25.06% di share.
> 
> C'è chi dice che il motivo dell'insuccesso del programma possa essere il cast di concorrenti debole o l'assenza di dinamiche interessanti, oppure entrambe le cose.
> 
> *Davide Maggio: GF Vip in daytime su Italia 1 quasi doppiato da Tv2000, che ha mandato in onda il Rosario da Lourdes.*



Ma chissà che sia la volta buona che sta spazzatura di reality VIP finisca nel ce55o


----------



## smallball (12 Ottobre 2018)

spazzatura televisiva


----------



## 7vinte (12 Ottobre 2018)

Godo!!!! Ma come hanno fatto a farsi doppiare da tv 2000??? Io sono Cattolico, l'80% degli italiani è cattolico, ma Tv 2000 non la conoscono i 3/4.


----------



## Kayl (12 Ottobre 2018)

negli altri paesi dove si vedevano persino le trombate quasi integrali è un programma fallito da una vita e qua ancora esiste. Il degrado..


----------



## __king george__ (13 Ottobre 2018)

scusate ma non c'è stata un edizione tipo a giugno?? quanti ne fanno? una volta era uno all'anno se non sbaglio...


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> scusate ma non c'è stata un edizione tipo a giugno?? quanti ne fanno? una volta era uno all'anno se non sbaglio...


Quella a giugno era con personaggi non famosi (non famosi si fa per dire, visto che lì dentro c'erano molti accattoni già famosi perchè andavano spesso in quella spazzatura di programmi della D'Urso).


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Ottobre 2018)

Io vedo ancora troppe persone che purtroppo lo guardano, ma almeno è un passo avanti!


----------



## tifosa asRoma (13 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il grande successo dello scorso anno, la terza edizione del *Grande Fratello Vip *sta realizzando *ascolti *a dir poco *disastrosi *contro le fiction Rai. Se le prima due puntate sono state travolte dalla fiction con protagonista Luisa Ranieri "La Vita Promessa" su Rai 1, la terza andata in onda ieri ha confermato i bassi ascolti con poco più di 3 milioni di telespettatori ed il 19% di share. A vincere la serata è stata la prima puntata della fiction "*I ******** di Pizzofalcone 2*" con Alessandro Gassmann che ha conquistato 5.587.000 spettatori pari al 25.06% di share.
> 
> C'è chi dice che il motivo dell'insuccesso del programma possa essere il cast di concorrenti debole o l'assenza di dinamiche interessanti, oppure entrambe le cose.
> 
> *Davide Maggio: GF Vip in daytime su Italia 1 quasi doppiato da Tv2000, che ha mandato in onda il Rosario da Lourdes.*



Ma solo a me il 19% di share con più di 3 mln di spettatori mi sembra tantissimo ? Ieri ho visto a striscia la scena in cui dovevano passarsi i frutti con la bocca, veramente una cosa disgustosa, da vomito.


----------

